# Now I feel better



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 20, 2008)

Now maybe I can weed the gahden


----------



## North of 60 (Jul 20, 2008)

From pottery to wood piles, an all around artist. Have enjoyed your posts. Nice job.
N of 60


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for saying- I may make a gargoyle statue or one of those Japanese spirit houses that you put in the garden to go on top of the stack.  It might keep a little of the bark shingles from blowing away


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Cub! Shaft driven ?

WoodButcher


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 21, 2008)

Ya, I knew I'd be hauling stuff all over the place- like logs and big rocks


----------



## Todd (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks nice, but look out for that one in front in the second pic, looks like the one I built that collapsed. Looks a little fat in the middle?


----------



## iceman (Jul 21, 2008)

very impressive i wanna build one....give ya a couple cases if you come over and help!


----------



## begreen (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good AP! How much wood do you have stacked there? Looks like there'll be some serious heating this winter.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very neat looking operation.


----------



## mayhem (Jul 21, 2008)

Its funny because of the angle of the shot the last photo looks like you've got about 2 tons of wood stacked up in your lawn mower trailer.

Nice looking piles of wood ya got there...is that all you need for the winter or are you hiding some elsewhere?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 21, 2008)

Todd- it is a little fatter in the middle.  I've never had an issue with that.  You're also supposed to keep the wood sloping inward, as opposed to its natural tendency to slope up peaking in the middle- but I don't do that much either.  I just make sure that the weird pieces go fat end out to level it off, then put in a couple rows when it really starts to slope on me.

The 2 holz have +/- 2 cord each in them.  The smaller one is all hardwood (almost all oak), the bigger one is maybe 75% pine, but it has a delicious oaky center.  There's another 2 face cords for this year in that shot, and about 2 cord fresh white oak cut this year for next.  So- about 3 cord oak, and almost 2 cord pine for this year.


----------



## Tfin (Jul 24, 2008)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Its funny because of the angle of the shot the last photo looks like you've got about 2 tons of wood stacked up in your lawn mower trailer.
> 
> Nice looking piles of wood ya got there...is that all you need for the winter or are you hiding some elsewhere?



Noticed the same thing.....nice little opticle illusion.

Very nice stacks indeed!  I'm going to have to try my hand at one of those holtz at some point.  Just hate the thought of one falling over if don't improperly.


----------



## burntime (Jul 24, 2008)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Its funny because of the angle of the shot the last photo looks like you've got about 2 tons of wood stacked up in your lawn mower trailer.
> 
> Nice looking piles of wood ya got there...is that all you need for the winter or are you hiding some elsewhere?



And you guys thought I was overloading my ranger %-P


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 25, 2008)

Smoken stacks man! Looks good....bet your gonna be warm this year...


----------



## moshiersr (Jul 25, 2008)

What model Cub is that? I have a HDS2165 (Shaft drive hydro, 16hp with 48" deck) that I got off my uncle for $800 and love it... The wood looks good!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks!  I think it's like a 2142 or something.  42" deck (would be tough getting between obstacles with anything bigger), 16 or 18 hp (??) shaft drive.  That cart was a great investment.  

Honestly- I had issues with the Cub when I got it.  Had some electrical short issues, battery charging probs- had it repaired a couple times after purchase (new) under warranty.  Now it's a work hoss though.


----------

